# Should i put winny or anavar in my girls coffee?



## bigant46 (Sep 30, 2014)

So she's been working out with me and wants to tighten up a little harder a little faster. Waddya guys out there think I should spike with. Cuz I got plenty of everything in raws.


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 30, 2014)

Why not just be honest with her and ask her to try it?

You don't want your significant other messing with your food or drink.

But that would work i suppose.....


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 30, 2014)

yeah... It would be a serious head trip if she grew a stach and got a deeper voice and could not figure out why.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 30, 2014)

I would ask first. Then recommend the var. The winny i have seen to many really pretty women take and grow an adams apple, and a brow ridge, God knows what else they grew.

My wife takes a low dose of var 7.5mg a day and she see'e great results, with only some minor acne as a side like one or 2 on the shoulders nothing crazy.


----------



## bigant46 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks guys,she's not consistent with things so I gotta make her take it daily. I will push the var on her and have it with my stash this time so when I fuel up she can too. The var sounds sold to me. Thanks again


----------



## HeavyB (Sep 30, 2014)

bigant46 said:


> So she's been working out with me and wants to tighten up a little harder a little faster. Waddya guys out there think I should spike with. Cuz I got plenty of everything in raws.



Mine asked me for var. Just ask if she wants to take it and make sure it's legit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Sep 30, 2014)

first go? var is a benign choice in a sane small dose

winny does not grow brow ridges or adams apples in normal doses either *twirls her mustache*


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 30, 2014)

SheriV said:


> first go? var is a benign choice in a sane small dose
> 
> winny does not grow brow ridges or adams apples in normal doses either **twirls her mustache**



I use dippity doo for mine...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 30, 2014)

I might have some test gel that is in some massage oil... but thats to jak her libido. And i haven't actually done it. It's too much of a moral character breach m

Google truckers coffee... lean her out fast. And your house will be spotless!


----------



## SheriV (Sep 30, 2014)

Does it involve blow? I could some leaning out and mild euphoria


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 30, 2014)

Drugging your girl without her knowledge is fucking retarded


----------



## Big Puppy (Sep 30, 2014)

The only thing you should drug a woman with is rohypnol. Steroids would be dishonest


----------



## HeavyB (Sep 30, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> I use dippity doo for mine...



I took you for a dapper dan man






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeavyB (Sep 30, 2014)

SheriV said:


> first go? var is a benign choice in a sane small dose
> 
> winny does not grow brow ridges or adams apples in normal doses either *twirls her mustache*



Oh I am  curious now what dosage of winny for a female and would you run it alone?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 30, 2014)

HeavyB said:


> Oh I am  curious now what dosage of winny for a female and would you run it alone?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



^^^^^^^^This right here.
Sheri, I would love to hear you input on winny and women. One day she might want to try something stronger. There's is so much on the web about the use and men but very little on women and dosages. I realize its all different just like it is for each individual male in regards to their doses. But anything you would be willing to share would be appreciated.


----------



## HFO3 (Sep 30, 2014)

bigant46 said:


> So she's been working out with me and wants to tighten up a little harder a little faster. Waddya guys out there think I should spike with. Cuz I got plenty of everything in raws.



whoa, seriously, never give hormones to a female without her full and complete understanding of what she is taking.


----------



## bigant46 (Oct 1, 2014)

Sorry crue,I was just being funny in my sick way. I would never do that to the woman I love. Anyhow she's excited about the anavar and I have 20 grams of it that I gotta cap up. Any idea what to give her daily.I'm told make her caps up about 25mg and take 1 a day. Sound good or should she work her way up to that


----------



## SheriV (Oct 1, 2014)

omg...

uhh, sassy has a great write up in the stickies in the womens forum here

start there.

for var, I've never bothered to go above 20mg a day and I've been pleased with it
ditto for winny..both the first time I used them I tried 5mg a day for about a week before going up to 10mg a day...
cycle lengths have varied..I've never gone below 8 weeks


read the sticky sassy has up..its a good one


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 1, 2014)

SheriV said:


> Does it involve blow? I could some leaning out and mild euphoria



Nope blows bigger more strung out skinny no teether hillbilly cousin


----------



## SheriV (Oct 1, 2014)

yeah I discovered that when I actually googled it 

there is no good meth guys!


----------



## HFO3 (Oct 1, 2014)

10mgs a day, proper nutrition and training should bring excellent results. I would recommend reading quite a bit more before she starts, there are some (temp) potentially negative sides that come with using it. For example, acne, enlarged clit, increased sex drive, menstrual cycle out of whack. I would not start her @ 25mgs.


----------



## bigant46 (Oct 1, 2014)

Shit if one of the sides is increased sex drive,then my hogzilla is always going to have roadrash!!!! She's already a freaky freak


----------



## Dr. Banner (Oct 2, 2014)

My Wife has experience with both and she hates them. She gains 5-15 lbs weight, grows facial and chest hair/ fuzz and is super pisses all the time. and this is at low doses. So to sum it up don't do it unless she is FULLY AWARE of all the potential sides. I always thought it would be good for her (secretly wanting better/more sex) and hyped them up. I told her about he sides but then dismissed them as things most people never get. so she did them about 3 times once Winny she was not a fan of the hair growth and then 2 times winny still smaller amounts of hair but the weight gain fucked her mind. She puts on muscle faster than I do naturally so this in retrospect was not needed.


----------



## SheriV (Oct 2, 2014)

weird..I dry right out and drop weight on winny


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 2, 2014)

Imo winny is the most underrated aas


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 2, 2014)

Whatever happened to cardio


----------



## Dr. Banner (Oct 2, 2014)

Fixed my early morning mis types. super pisses was my favorite.



Dr. Banner said:


> My Wife has experience with both and she hates them. She gains 5-15 lbs weight, grows facial and chest hair/ fuzz and is super pissed all the time. and this is at low doses. So to sum it up don't do it unless she is FULLY AWARE of all the potential sides. I always thought it would be good for her (secretly wanting better/more sex) and hyped them up. I told her about the sides but then dismissed them as things most people never get. So she did them about 3 times, once Winny she was not a fan of the hair growth and then 2 times Anavar, still smaller amounts of hair but the weight gain fucked her mind. She puts on muscle faster than I do naturally so this in retrospect was not needed.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 2, 2014)

Dr. Banner said:


> Fixed my early morning typos. super pisses was my favorite.



Fixed


----------



## UberJedi (Oct 3, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Drugging your girl without her knowledge is fucking retarded



What about anal without consent?


----------



## sassy69 (Oct 4, 2014)

Dr. Banner said:


> My Wife has experience with both and she hates them. She gains 5-15 lbs weight, grows facial and chest hair/ fuzz and is super pisses all the time. and this is at low doses. So to sum it up don't do it unless she is FULLY AWARE of all the potential sides. I always thought it would be good for her (secretly wanting better/more sex) and hyped them up. I told her about he sides but then dismissed them as things most people never get. so she did them about 3 times once Winny she was not a fan of the hair growth and then 2 times winny still smaller amounts of hair but the weight gain fucked her mind. She puts on muscle faster than I do naturally so this in retrospect was not needed.



To the idea of "push the var on her" -- IMO is not above putting rohyphnol in her drink. It is a drug that will affect her and you have no business putting anything in her system. SHE needs to make that decision, and she also needs to be informed enough to make a responsible decision because SHE is the one who will have to deal w/ both the results & the sides, and if she doesn't like it, it doesn't just go away when you stop it. As mentioned in the above quote, if she isnt' lean already, she will more than likely end up more "thick". So many people think it is a fat loss drug when it is not. If her diet & training are not already in line and productive, she is probably not going to get the results you or she is envisioning. And there are no guarantees about what happens using this stuff. Do you know for SURE that whatever var you think you're getting ahold of is actually var? What if it's dbol? How stupid you would feel when she turns into a bloated miserable bitch? The only saving grace is then maybe she can beat the shit out of you herself    Anyway, no guarantees for anyone, thus SHE needs to be responsible for both the results and the sides. If you dont' get give her that chance, IMO that's a massive violation of trust.

And I'm sure you're just joking, since here's evidence of intent for a criminally prosecutable offense. 

IF she is interested, please have her do some intelligent research to make an informed decision. As mentioned, IF she decides to make that informed decision to start cycling, make it var.  I wouldn't recommend winstrol at all for someone who probably has no real idea what this is all about. 

Please have her read this: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/t...f-you-re-female-or-helping-a-female-READ-THIS

Otherwise, I think it's a dick move to even joke about putting male hormones in her coffee. This forum is full of guys who made stupid decisions knowingly playing around w/ steroids in their own bodies and here you are talking about screwing w/ a woman's hormone profile, which is orders of magnitude more sensitive to these things than your body is. If you don't respect the drugs, they won't respect you. Further, have enough respect for your gf to not even joke about this.

JMHO. Don't fuck around with other people's bodies.


----------



## Big Puppy (Oct 5, 2014)

Why so negative about rohypnol? Thats marriage's saving grace. Jk


----------



## PLpb (Oct 5, 2014)

sassy69 said:


> To the idea of "push the var on her" -- IMO is not above putting rohyphnol in her drink. It is a drug that will affect her and you have no business putting anything in her system. SHE needs to make that decision, and she also needs to be informed enough to make a responsible decision because SHE is the one who will have to deal w/ both the results & the sides, and if she doesn't like it, it doesn't just go away when you stop it. As mentioned in the above quote, if she isnt' lean already, she will more than likely end up more "thick". So many people think it is a fat loss drug when it is not. If her diet & training are not already in line and productive, she is probably not going to get the results you or she is envisioning. And there are no guarantees about what happens using this stuff. Do you know for SURE that whatever var you think you're getting ahold of is actually var? What if it's dbol? How stupid you would feel when she turns into a bloated miserable bitch? The only saving grace is then maybe she can beat the shit out of you herself    Anyway, no guarantees for anyone, thus SHE needs to be responsible for both the results and the sides. If you dont' get give her that chance, IMO that's a massive violation of trust.
> 
> And I'm sure you're just joking, since here's evidence of intent for a criminally prosecutable offense.
> 
> ...



^^all of this!


----------



## Optimalgear (Oct 8, 2014)

A lot of women are using Winny more. Wifey uses it in small doses


----------

